# Sketchbook - My Best Friend



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

A *VERY Quick* sketch of my Grandson.. my Best friend... I did thisin my sketchbook the other night.. took ~45 mins (obviously not a finished piece)

















D


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

It's beautiful and he is too. How old is he?


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

He'll be 2 next month.. Oh how Grandpa loves him!

D


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

So cute! Would like to see it finished!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I have a grandson that just turned 2. His name is Jackson. He was the first boy grandson after having 4 granddaughters. 

I love my grandchildren and feel so blessed to have them, but boy do they wear me out when they stay with me.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Beautiful! The child and the portrait.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

It really is beautiful. Great softness about your work and you capture expressions and emptions very well..which is hard to do.


----------



## ErnstG (Apr 4, 2015)

Absolut richtig, das Skizzenbuch ist der beste Freund, wenn man damit konsequent
arbeitet und es trainiert das Auge. Die Kamera hat heute die Skizze als Referenz
verdrängt. Bei vielen großen Künstlern sind die Skizzen schon wahre Meisterwerke. 
Ich bewundere alle, die Skizzen anfertigen - ich bin leider zu faul.
Die Skizze Ihres Enkels ist sehr realistisch - prima!

Absolutely correct, the sketchbook is the best friend, if you order works consistently 
and it trains the eye. The camera has now supplanted the sketch as a reference. 
Many great artists, the sketches are already true masterpieces. I admire each product,
the sketches - I am unfortunately too lazy.
The sketch of your grandson is very realistic - great!

Ernst


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Thank you all so very much! Appreciate all of the comments!!

D


----------

